# Natural Instinct help



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi there. We're picking up our boy Alfie on Tuesday. He's 7 months old and currently fed Royal Canin Junior Mini and some wet food by the breeder. I have bought the Royal Canin for now so as not to upset him with too much change in one go, but I'm really interested in moving to the Natural Instinct diet that some of you have mentioned on here, and I have some questions. 

How does the food actually come packaged? Is it easy to get the sized portions you need and keep the rest frozen? 

They mention replacing a couple of meals a week with the lamb bones that they sell. Have any of you tried these and are they an appropriate size for Chihuahua's? Is it necessary to feed the bones or would it be fine just to use the packs of food?

Thanks.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont feed this but just bumping it up incase anyone can help  from what i understand it comes in 1kg ziplock bags so if possible i would probably portion that into smaller bags while frozen


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I use Natural Instinct Food.

It comes in 1kg frozen bags.

I can use one bag in 2 days with all my lot but I think you would have to portion it up as it would go off if thawed out for more than 4 days.

I dont feed the lamb bones on their website, I subsitute a meal with a piece of bone in chicken usually. 

I do use the liver treats, my pups go nuts for them.

It would be fine just to use the packs of food but giving them bones to gives the teeth a good clean and helps keep the stools firm to x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I feed mine this and i highly recommend it.

I give mine it at every meal other than 2 or 3 meals out of the week when they get bone in chicken like chicken wings or chicken thighs. Ive never had the lamb bones from their so dont know how big they are. The reason why people recommend to feed raw meaty bones is to clean their teeth.

The whole pack takes a while to defrost so you can just take it out for 15 mins and break off a small corner then put it back in the freezer.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I use it occasionally and would recommend it. It comes in 1kg pouches and is totally frozen so for one dog I take it out tondefrostbafter a few hours the top starts tondefrostbafter so I scoop it out into a sandwich bag and put in the fridge and put the rest of the pack in the freezer mine lasts months coz I dont feed it that often

I use pork ribs and chicken bones for teeth cleaning


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I take it out tondefrostbafter a few hours the top starts tondefrostbafter so


Eh?????

lolol. is that your phone!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha stupid phone

I meant
I take it out to defrost and the top starts to soften so I scoop it out and put it in a sandwich bag in the fridge the rest goes back in the freezer


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, When you say bones in chicken do you just go to the butcher and ask for chicken wings/thighs and feed them raw as they are?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes just as they are. I buy the ones from tesco, they are a bit cheaper than the butchers. 
x


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Great thanks. The whole concept of feeding raw chicken just feels so alien as we all have it drummed in to us that raw chicken is dangerous!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

£1.71 for 15 in tesco lol I cut mine into 1 ounce portions as one wing is about 2.8 ounces

Yeah it's odd you get use to it tho and your dog will love you for it


----------

